# Bass surprise



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I Woke up this morning needing to catch a few more sunfish for flathead catfishing tonight, yesterday we went jumping around from creek to ponds and managed to get about 25 gills so all i needed was about a dozen more, So today this morning armed with my micro light & 4lb test a bucket of worms & a box of #10 bream hooks i set out for one of my favorite ponds that always holds nice shellcrackers and bass, once i got there it didn't take long before i had my dozen shellcrackers, but as i was crouched down in the bushes i noticed a large bass cruising the flats i tossed a ball of worms to it and it gobbled them right up, after a exhausting battle on my micro light, i measured it with my pocket tape and released the big girl got no beef with bass, she measured 21.5 inches didn't have a scale so don't know how much it weighed but she still swimming..I could put my fist all the way in its mouth.












​


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

thats a hawg right there:notworthy:


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

I like your bait tank.:thumbup:


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

cool post with a great pic. good on ya for the release. congrats on a nice catch. Hope you do well with the flatheads later but.....you always do. You seem to be the man when it comes to the big ole cats:thumbsup:


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Damn!!! Good catch...

KsB


----------

